# Conrod needed



## mad_mat222 (Jun 18, 2021)

Need some help finding a conrod. Approx 50mm centres. Can be slightly longer or shorter. Note that is centres and not top of big end and bottom of little end.

Length overall around 70mm

big end 16.7mm 

little end 12.9mm or 14mm

There is some wiggle room and I don’t care what it looks like or what machine it comes out of. I’ve been searching on the net for a conrod using dimensions is frustrating.
cheers


----------

